# Problem with Austrian Pine



## Robb (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi All... I live in the West Suburbs of Chicago. I had 3 seven foot Austrian Pines planted about 15 feet apart on the Southwest side of my house 5 years ago. They all did very well for the first year of two, then the one in the middle began losing needles on the bottom and middle branches, and it's growth became stunted as compared to the other 2. The problem has become progressively worse since then as shown in my attached pics. I inspected it today and also noticed sap and possible dark mold or fungus running down the middle of the trunk. I'm wondering if this tree could still be saved or if I should remove it ASAP to prevent whatever is killing it from spreading to the other 2 healthy trees. Any insight anyone can give me pertaining to this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## S Mc (Apr 5, 2010)

I am suspicious of a compromised root system so the first thing I would be doing at your site would be checking the root ball. Dig down until you see the flare and see how far below the ground level it is (or is not). It should be visible above grade. Pines won't have a pronounced root flare like many deciduous trees, so you will be looking for the first set of lateral roots. You should not find any burlap or wire around the upper portion of the root ball.

Also check irrigation. Too much or too little water is often a major contributor to decline in trees.

To tell you the truth, 15 ft apart for 3 Austrian pines is too close IMHO. These trees get huge. The one in the middle is destined to be crowded out.

I am thinking the resinosous you are seeing is a secondary issue to stress...something has come in after the fact. Personally, I would be removing it to give your two thriving trees more room.

Sylvia


----------



## ATH (Apr 5, 2010)

The pictures didn't show the trunk/sap too clearly, but when I hear "Austrian Pine & Sap on the trunk", I automatically think Zimmerman Pine moth. Normally this is a little small for that. However, if there is transplanting stress as suggested by Sylvia, than it is certainly a possibility. Now is the time to spray if that is what you have.

Around here (NW Ohio), I generally assume that Austrian is a 20-30 year tree because of Zimmerman.


----------



## ronnyb (Apr 11, 2010)

Typically you will find Zimmerman moth affecting the outermost shoots first. Sorry but the pictures aren't that detailed. If the needles are browning and dropping off on an Austrian, my first thought is Sphaeropsis needle blight. Around here it is so common and hard to treat that we stopped planting Austrians years ago.


----------



## Adara (May 7, 2010)

The Austrian pine has long been a staple in American landscapes, having arrived from central Europe shortly after the Revolutionary War. With its moderate growth rate, extraordinary adaptability and attractive appearance, the Austrian pine has become a favorite of landscape architects and homeowners. Highway engineers and urban planners appreciate the tree's tolerance for road salt, drought and air pollution. Another key asset has been its freedom from major disease or insect problems. Unfortunately, that is no longer true in the Midwest, where Austrian pines are being seriously threatened by tip blight and a tiny parasite. Diplodia, the fungus that causes tip blight, has made its presence obvious from Pennsylvania west to Michigan and Missouri in the last decade. It disfigures Austrian pines (Pinus nigra) and, to a lesser extent, Scotch pines (P. sylvestris) and mugo pines (P. mugo mugo). Perhaps because these trees are not native to the United States, no natural enemy is combatting the diplodia. The diplodia tip blight fungus was isolated in Europe in 1842, and was first noticed in this country on non-native pines in New Jersey in 1917. It is not usually fatal, but can seriously disfigure a tree while contributing to its decline. Austrian pine needles normally live for three to five years before dropping; trees produce new needles in the "candles" that form in spring at active growing tips. Diplodia attacks the unfolding candles of mature Austrian pines, causing an infection if needle surfaces remain wet. Needles infected by diplodia die and turn brown by midsummer, but cling to the branches, stuck there by the trees' own sap. Two or three consecutive wet springs that result in diplodia can seriously limit a tree's ability to sustain itself.


----------



## Ed Roland (May 7, 2010)

Adara's post was stolen from http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1082/is_n2_v38/ai_14988850/


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 10, 2010)

woodweasel said:


> Adara's post was stolen from http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1082/is_n2_v38/ai_14988850/



You are probably right, but I will tell the OP that Diplodia is here and not leaving. We have an abundance of them (Pinus eldarica ) and this is sticking around. Most just look ugly for a long time and are probably over-watered. They seem to do best when you ignore them. I would not jump to the conclusion of poor planting as you stated the sap running out the truck. 
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## D Mc (May 10, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> .... but I will tell the OP that Diplodia is here and not leaving...Jeff, CTSP



That is true but the OPs pics do not show Diplodia.

Dave

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...l=en&sa=X&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS372US372&tbs=isch:1


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 10, 2010)

D Mc said:


> That is true but the OPs pics do not show Diplodia.
> 
> Dave
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...l=en&sa=X&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS372US372&tbs=isch:1



That is true and you are right. jeff


----------

